# First Soaps of 2010



## Ilovesoap (Jan 17, 2010)

Chill - a mint blend with blue oxide and silver mica











No Nonscents - Goat's milk / shea butter (unscented  / no colorant)





Part of my soap line


----------



## evatgirl73 (Jan 18, 2010)

Simply beautiful!! I'm a sucker for textured tops.


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 18, 2010)

evatgirl73 said:
			
		

> Simply beautiful!! I'm a sucker for textured tops.



 Ditto That! They look great!


----------



## opalgirl (Jan 18, 2010)

I love your textured tops!  How do you make them and avoid ash?


----------



## marchroses (Jan 18, 2010)

Those are simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Ilovesoap (Jan 19, 2010)

> I love your textured tops! How do you make them and avoid ash?



I spray my soap with alcohol. You have to use rubbing alcohol with a higher alcohol content than is sold in most stores. I believe mine is around 90%.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 19, 2010)

Your soaps are beautilicious...........Your Chill is to die for!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 25, 2010)

So beautiful. I love the textured tops too.  :wink:


----------



## IanT (Jan 25, 2010)

wonderful soaps!


----------



## sanjon (Feb 3, 2010)

how did you get those tops?


----------



## scrubadubsoap (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the soap!!!

Chelsey

http://craftthisblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 4, 2010)

I just love them!


----------



## handythomas (Feb 4, 2010)

HI!!
I just love it.
Looks like cake and watching them getting hungry now I have to eat something.


----------



## cinta (Feb 5, 2010)

Gorgeous! Chill looks fantastic, they're lovely swirls


----------



## April (Feb 22, 2010)

I love your soap.  I want to learn how to make those "tops" too.


----------



## April (Feb 22, 2010)

I love your soap.  I want to learn how to make those "tops" too.


----------

